# Is this a skunk hole?



## WhoaThereBigFella (Dec 30, 2007)

These are popping up all over out here. Could they be skunk holes? The ground is too hard to get a track identification.


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

badger


----------

